# Need help determining what bloodline she may be



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You would have to determine her bloodline by looking at her pedigree and seeing which big names are the most prevalent. Not all dogs have a bloodline. Some are what we call scatterbred, meaning they have so many different lines mixed in them that it is really a moot point to put a name on it. Looking at others' puppies wont help you figure the bloodline of yours, although we never mind looking at puppies.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ill jump at any chance to post my 5month old haha but its wont help ya with the bloodline sorry.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Ill jump at any chance to post my 5month old haha but its wont help ya with the bloodline sorry.


beautiful pup. what bloodlines is s/he?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Maggie at 5 months.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

lilboom said:


> beautiful pup. what bloodlines is s/he?


shes tombstone/tonka/buck/aligator, patricks/redboy to make it easier lol
heres her ped ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351165] :: G.G.C'S EASTEND GURL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of my boy around 5 months



















and here he is now


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

